# Murphy's Law



## wolverine (Jul 24, 2008)

Why is it that all fat people live on a top floor walk up with no elevator, ever wonder how they got up there in the first place and when we show up they can't move and want to be carried on a stair chair?:wacko:


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 24, 2008)

why is it that when you have to park and walk from the ambulance that the only thing you need isn't in all the gear you just lugged to the scene?


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (Jul 24, 2008)

When one falls in the bathroom why do always drop between the tub and commode? That tight little spot that it is....


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jul 24, 2008)

You just got done polishing your boots and you get the call for "possible GI bleed"............ OH DEAR!!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jul 24, 2008)

goes along with the "just sat down for dinner and you get toned out......Dang!


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (Jul 24, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> You just got done polishing your boots and you get the call for "possible GI bleed"............ OH DEAR!!



LOL or Puke.......been there a few times....


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Jul 25, 2008)

Why is it some patients will respond with "Oh, I am fine" just before you eat lunch, and come out with "but while I am here, I have this wierd feeling in my ... " just before the first bite enters the hangar?


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 25, 2008)

aussieemt1980 said:


> Why is it some patients will respond with "Oh, I am fine" just before you eat lunch, and come out with "but while I am here, I have this wierd feeling in my ... " just before the first bite enters the hangar?


 That reminds me of when i had a call out to a patient, he said that he had broke some ribs. my partner inspected him and said well everything seems fine you don't feel any pain and there is no bruising, the guy said ok and as i was walking out the door behind my partner he goes "oh, sir!, one more thing" i trun around and say "what is it?" he said "i think i have an STD" and dropped his pants to reveal the first thing that has ever made me, not want to eat my lunch later. I replied "well i think you need a Doc....i didn't sign up for that sort of training"


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 14, 2008)

*Long list of Murphy's EMT laws*

http://www.murphys-laws.com/murphy/murphy-EMT.htm


----------



## firecoins (Aug 14, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> http://www.murphys-laws.com/murphy/murphy-EMT.htm





> You've come to conclude 90% of all drunks are a waste of protoplasm.



I am two weeks short of finishing my medic program and that fits my experience to a T.  Of course, I am referring to myself and fellow medic students.


----------



## fortsmithman (Aug 15, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> goes along with the "just sat down for dinner and you get toned out......Dang!




Happened to me the pager went off and half my pizza hit the floor when i tried to put it on a shelf.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Aug 15, 2008)

*AWWW!  Dang!*

Well that would just make me cry!  (sorry the 10 sec. rule does not count! ^_^)


----------



## wolverine (Aug 16, 2008)

*Solution My Brothers&Sisters*

Caution Please adjust according to your geographic location. Working in Newark&East orange, we have devised a system,WBC= Walk Before Carry Yes it is as old as EMS been around. Our philosophy is simple, if you are a cardiac pt or any kind of actual SOB (I been smoking 2 pack today and can't catch my breath) Excluded, We will carry you, everyone else is walking, even though I sympathize with a lot of people lacking health insurance&the means to see a regular doctor, hence EMS&ER are now the primary health provider. I am more sympathetic with my back and ability to stay with Homo Sapient IE: walking erect and not like a hunch back holding his back


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 18, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Well that would just make me cry!  (sorry the 10 sec. rule does not count! ^_^)



LOL.. not with pizza.. it always lands cheesy side down!


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 18, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> LOL.. not with pizza.. it always lands cheesy side down!



Tie it to a cat's back and toss the cat up in the air?


----------



## wolverine (Aug 19, 2008)

*And The Madness Continue*

Don't You Love it when a sweet old lady weighing about 275 calls 911 three times complaining of severe ear pain, you show up on scene the lady insist that sticking a Q-tip in her ear is a dire emergency. God I Love EMS Paging Dr Bombay :wacko:


----------

